# HVAC test questions



## coordinator (Jun 16, 2010)

I might be taking a HVAC test for new employment, and have a couple questions:

How often should filters be replaced in A/C unit ?

How often should fire springler system be tested ?


----------



## kok328 (Jun 16, 2010)

How often should filters be replaced in A/C unit ?
_It all depends on the surrounding environment but, typically every 30 days but, I don't know anyone who does that.  Twice a year is good._

How often should fire springler system be tested ? 
_Sprinkler systems are not tested, they contain some of the nastiest water you'll encounter and cause alot of damage when they go off.  However, fire suppression equipment is an annual inspection._


----------

